# MADS fall meeting



## mantisdragon91

Looks like Sunday November 1st will the magic date. Look forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## carola1155

Works for me. I'll put it on the calendar, see ya then!


----------



## CAPTAIN RON

Always a good time! Will be there! Tom get the beer brewing buddy!
Ron


----------



## topher

Count me in as well!


----------



## Tykie

I am a newbie and a first timer for the MADS meeting, BUT count me in as well. I look forward to meeting every one at this MADS Meeting.


----------



## ngeno626

im in! looking forward to it as always.


----------



## Van Robinson

Thank you for opening your home to the group. Looking forward to the meet!


----------



## SMenigoz

Check the football calendar...make sure its not a Philly homegame!


----------



## Judy S

I'll try not to get lost this time....


----------



## mantisdragon91

SMenigoz said:


> Check the football calendar...make sure its not a Philly homegame!


Eagles have a bye week hence the date selection


----------



## Bob Fraser

Can you please put me in, as well as bboyette. Road trip coming up.


----------



## BBoyette

It will be nice to see everyone again..it's been a while.


----------



## oddlot

Yes please!


----------



## oddlot

Bump, getting closer!


----------



## BBoyette

I have a Brad new in box 12x12x18 exo terra if anyone is interested I can bring it. We can work something out.


----------



## mantisdragon91

Just a quick update for the November 1st meet I will have available juvenile Giant Day Geckos for $30 each and Starry Night Reed tadpoles for $10 each.


----------



## pa.walt

12 o'clock start?


----------



## mantisdragon91

12 Pm as always


----------



## Blocker Institute

We would like to attend...will have air plants and tinc babies and isopods! Please send address.


----------



## Tykie

Please provide address for this Meeting !!!


----------



## mantisdragon91

Tykie said:


> Please provide address for this Meeting !!!


PM me and I will be happy to do so


----------



## MDfrog

Count me in. Looking forward to catching up with everyone.


----------



## mydumname

I have a bunch of 48" t8 light fixtures in both the white and grey style. From Home Depot. $10 per fixture with 6500k bulbs. 

Will only bring if prearranged. Message me if interested.


----------



## carola1155

Looking for misting nozzles if anyone has any extras. New or gently used.


----------



## oddlot

Looking for small exos. 12x 12 x 12 and up to 12 x 12 x 18. PM me.I can use some nozzles too if Tom finds enough.


----------



## BBoyette

I have a proven pair of bakhuis and a prob pair of brazilian yellow heads that I'll consider trading for thumbnails or pumilio. PM me if interested.


----------



## oscar c

if anyone from south jersey wants to car pool let me know i'll drive


----------



## Van Robinson

Have some frogs and plants which I could bring for interested parties. PM for details, etc. Open to trades for frogs or plants. Let me know. Thanks
O. pumilio 'Almirante' 1.1 also spare 1.0
O. pumilio Esperanza 1.0
D. 'Patricia' 1.1
D. leucomelas 2.0.3 adults, many juveniles
Inibico line Tarapoto can isolate a pair or 2
R. Banded imitators could probably isolate a pair
Southern variabilis 0.0.5
Vanzolini 0.0.4
D. Regina 0.0.5
D. auratus 'green and bronze' 0.0.3
D. azureus 0.0.5
Plants: Need to trim some out so.......
Philodendron: brandtianum, Burle Marx fantasy, Wende imbe, 3-4 species no ID philos, verrucosum
Begonia: rajah, limprichtii, manaus, 'Buttercup', glabra
Monstera: adansonii, siltepecana Epipremnum cbu blue
Cissus: amazonicus, discolor
Ficus: minima, lance leaf 'panama'
Marcgravia: rectiflora
Peperomia: serpens Pilea: involucrata, norfolk spruce, silver tree, moon valley
Episcia: Bri Bri Costa Rica, Silver skies, 3 others bloom colors : pink, orange, red
Pellonia repens Rhapidaphora hayii Pearcea abunda
Solanum: Ecuador sp. purple stems and leaves, large leaf mystery vine
Ruellia makoyana Syngonium rayii


----------



## cbreon

I can bring any of these frogs if anyone is interested:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/256450-october-2015-frogs-sale.html


----------



## rollinkansas

I will have some captive bred proven 12-16 month old pairs of very rare Anolis sp.

A. marmoratus marmoratus
A. marmoratus setosus
A. marmoratus alliaceus
A. marmoratus desiradei
A marmoratus girafus
A. marmoratus "Trois Riviere"
A. terraraltae
A. bimaculatus

All species are locale specific. Below are some crappy photos of actual animals available. Better photos of parent animals of these are available. Their colors will continue to intensify over the next 24 months. Can keep exactly like darts with slightly less humidity. Message with any questions.


----------



## tclipse

My wife's birthday is the day before, I'll try to slip away for this but not sure how well that is going to go over, especially with our new baby girl  I will do my best. 

If I can make this (or even if I can't), I am ISO a male true sip and have either cash or a female true sip FT. I also have tons of exo's/aquariums ranging from 12x12x18" to 90 gallons (with stand/lid/lights). I wouldn't have any trouble getting the 90G or 46G bowfront to the meet if someone is interested.


----------



## Judy S

Promise to give her a "day at the spa" for your escape plan.....Try Captain Ron for the sips...


----------



## Tykie

Looking for Termites if any one has any, bring to the MADS Meeting


----------



## tazman2nj

I'm in! The husband will be away so I can shop!


----------



## Alextravis

I would be very interested in attending


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traveler13

Here is what I can bring if anyone is interested. I will only bring them if I have a buyer lined up. I would like to sell as groups and not individuals.

Bassleri:
Green and chrome- from black jungle 0.0.3-100 ea
Chazuta(yellow)- from UE 0.0.4-150 ea
Hahneli:
Iquitos-from UE 1.1.2 maybe more haven't pull eggs.- 75 ea
Pepperi:
Yellow/gold-from UE 0.0.3 -100 ea
Pongoensis: from UE 0.0.4 - 300 ea
Triva:
Green stripe- one WC( unknown age) 0.0.3 or 4 from Rana V(about 6 months)-75 ea
Bajo Huall.- from UE 0.0.3- 100 ea
Green back- from UE 0.0.3 - 100 ea
Red stripe- WC 2014 1.1.4?- many eggs and froglets - 100 ea


----------



## cbreon

I'm looking for the following:

Popa males
Female Shepard island/pastores 
Female salt creek
Female drago colon 

Message me if you have any


----------



## cbreon

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/257802-november-2015-availability.html#post2504530

Updated this list with some additional stuff


----------



## ggazonas

I'll be there with Sarah and Tommy

I'll have a few froglets if anyone is available. PM if your interested.

0.0.2 P. auroteania 'Green Stripe'
0.0.2 E. tricolor Morapsunga
0.0.1 A. pepperi 'Yellow/Gold'

All froglets are at least 3 mos ootw.


----------



## carola1155

I could have the following available for sale if anyone is interested:
1.2 trio of benedicta 'shucushuyacu' (UE via Novy)
1.2 trio of vanzolinii (EU) with a nice 18x18x24 zoomed
4 juvenile/subadult orange galactonotus (Nabors)
2 juvie leucomelas (from my mixed group of chocolates and standards)

I can get pics for anyone really interested.


----------



## oddlot

Does anyone have any master Isopod and/or master spring cultures available? Please pm me if you do.


----------



## oddlot

Also looking for small Exo terras.


----------



## Julio

Hope to be there and we hope to have an auction to benefit the CRARC Costa Rican Amphibian Research Center

Please Donate any items or livestock you can to help support them.


----------



## BBoyette

I have a 1.1 azureus to add for trade if anyone is interested.


----------



## Julio

****FREE SHIPPING***on ALL frog orders over $250** Through 11/30/15 *also added sales on select frogs!
-see pics in comments & feel free to ask for more pics if what you want to see is not listed
-Oophaga Pumilio "Bastimentos Cemetery"- 1.1 with Gold male & Red Female for $300 , Red sexed Pair for $200, add a female to either for 90. (Strictly Frogs Quarantined 2 months & treated)
-Oophaga Pumilio "Blue Jeans" -0.0.2 (no patch no calling) - $110 Each Bright Red Female or take both for $200(Strictly frogs Quarantined 2 months, treated)
-Ranitomeya "Reticulata"- $95 Each or 3 for $270 (my favorite thumbnail, what they lack in size they make up for in beauty & personality..(I sell froglets as soon as I feel theyre pounding flies typically about half grown starting to color up.
*Sale* Dendrobates Tinctorius "Robertus", Tincman line F1s- high Yellow F1s now $55 per froglet! (Mine are some of the best tincs in hobby, the variation & color is truly insane!
-Dendrobates Auratus "Green & White" Tincman Blue/Silver line- $80 Each, 3 or more $70 per. My line of Adults are truly spectacular Blue/Silver to Teal/Silver metallic frogs.. these are one of my favorite frogs & arguably one of the prettiest in the hobby! Pics of a few breeders in comments to show variation.
4 Colombian auratus froglets 2 months old $60 each %25 percent from each sale going back to Tesoros
8 Fine spotted Leucs $50 each 2 months old
Loaded Spring tail Cultures $10

TESOROS EXCLUSIVE
**SALE*D Truncatus NILO $25 EACH SEXED PAIRS $60/PAIR all proceeds going directly towards to Tesoros

Male San lorenzo $300 (Ask about Proven Breeding Group of 4 likely 2.2)
*Sale* Almirante Juvies $50
El dorado young adults $75 each 3 avaialble , take all 3 for $180
Male Mimitimbi Colon $100
2 Punta Laurents F1s 2 months old $100 each
Standard Leucs $35 each, 3 for $100
Turquoise Auratus $35 each, 3 for $100
Awarape Tinct Froglets 1 month old $30
6 black footed orange terribilis 2 month old $80 each %25 percent from each sale going back to Tesoros


----------



## rollinkansas

Few proven pairs left. Couple cages have eggs, and Ill include those in the sale. Pics are from mix of my photos and breeders photos of parent animals to these since my pics suck. First time ever offered here for some of these.

1.1 Anolis terraraltae










1.1 Anolis marmoratus alliaceus "Pointe Violon"









1.1 Anolis marmoratus setosus "Deshaies"









1.1 Anolis (marmoratus) desiradei "La Desiradei"


















PM with any questions.


----------



## Julio

Remember to bring Items to donate to the conservation auction!

Here is a link to familiarize yourselves with CRARC and the Work Brian Kubiki does. 

Costa Rican Amphibian Research Center | Research and Conservation of Costa Rican Amphibians


----------



## ngeno626

What's up MADS
I can bring the below if anyone is interested

Sorry for the format
I can also bring ABG at $6 a gallon and orchid bark at $5 a gallon 

Baja Halluga imitators. UE line 3+ months old $40 each trio $105 Tarapoto imitators UE line 5+ months $40 each trio $105 Varadero imitators UE line 3 to 9 months $40 ea trio $105 Arena Blanca UE line 4 to 8 months $60 each trio $160 Benedicta Shucushuyacu UE line 3+ months $65 ea Iquitos UE Line 4 to 8 months $35 ea trio $90 Southern Variabilis UE Line 4-8+ months $50 ea Highland Varabilis UE Line 3+ months $50 each Caynarachi Fantastica 6 to 2 months $80ea


----------



## cbreon

cbreon said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/257802-november-2015-availability.html#post2504530
> 
> Updated this list with some additional stuff


If you've been thinking about any of these, make me a reasonable offer bc I need to make room for new projects.


----------



## oddlot

Teddy, How about those small exos? Sent you a pm


----------



## Alextravis

*Re: Fall MADS Meeting*

I'm in. Anyone going from Frederick Maryland area or near by?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oddlot

Julio said:


> Hope to be there and we hope to have an auction to benefit the CRARC Costa Rican Amphibian Research Center
> 
> Please Donate any items or livestock you can to help support them.


I will be donating a large box of excelsior for the auction. The nice coarse stuff.


----------



## Blocker Institute

Coming to the meeting tomorrow...looking for a female cobalt, matecho, and bakuis. 

Also looking for a female phelsuma madascarensis madascarensis too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngeno626

If anyone has a good amount of philodendron or other very common plants let me know 9083704806 
Thanks


----------



## Blocker Institute

Would be great is anyone has a female orange terriblis as well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oddlot

Anyone have some wingless melos? Still looking for springs and isos too. Also, odd request, but if anyone has pet birds at home that are laying eggs, I could use some small eggs to feed a young snake. It doesn't matter if the eggs are fertile or not.


I will have southern magnolia leaves, Maybe some regular mag leaves (depending on what's left after orders are filled), gallon bags of nice coarse excelsior, I will have a couple boxes available too. I can bring some meal worms to trade also if arranged before I leave.


----------



## Van Robinson

Hey Lou if you haven't found the wingless yet I can bring some to get you started. Will check back for a reply before heading out around 0950


----------



## oddlot

Van Robinson said:


> Hey Lou if you haven't found the wingless yet I can bring some to get you started. Will check back for a reply before heading out around 0950



Thanks, sent you a pm


----------



## oddlot

oddlot said:


> Anyone have some wingless melos? Still looking for springs and isos too. Also, odd request, but if anyone has pet birds at home that are laying eggs, I could use some small eggs to feed a young snake. It doesn't matter if the eggs are fertile or not.
> 
> 
> I will have southern magnolia leaves, Maybe some regular mag leaves (depending on what's left after orders are filled), gallon bags of nice coarse excelsior, I will have a couple boxes available too. I can bring some meal worms to trade also if arranged before I leave.



I have plenty of southern magnolia leaves available, very limited regular magnolia leaves (I think only 3 bags left), I have some super overstuffed nice coarse excelsior gallon bags and a few different size boxes. The boxes will be in my truck, so if you need a large box let me know, I will have them there.


----------



## Blocker Institute

Thanks for a great time everyone!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oddlot

Thankyou Roman and Lauren for sharing your home and collection again. Great time, people and food. Success as usual!

(Enjoy those Anolis  )


----------



## ngeno626

Thanks Roman and Lauren!! Great time as always.


----------



## Julio

Thanks to Roman and Lauren for hosting it was great to catch up with a lot you guys.

Thanks to everyone who participated in the auction, we were able to raise $242 for the CRARC.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON

Mads meet was a blast,as usual! Thank you Roman and Lauren for hosting and being such great folks! Great catching up with everyone!
Ron


----------



## oscar c

thank you Roman and Lauren for hosting was nice to meet everyone.


----------



## Sherman

Thank you Roman and Lauren. 
I donated the auction proceeds this morning. Thank you to everyone that contributed!


----------

